# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  بالصور (تشرفت بهذه الكوكبة فى دارى)

## القطانى

*تشرف الدار بالاجتماع التحضيرى لليوم الاسرى للمريخاب اونلاين
اتمنى ان يكون الاجتماع القادم  لجميع الاعضاء 
ويكون بغرض التحضير للاحتفال بتوسع منبر واكتمال المشاريع الحالية


محمد مناع وافريكانو
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*
الاستاذ سمؤال والجيلى شاور
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*
الماكوك ايهاب والنحلة رياض والاستاذ سمؤال
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*
العمالقة افريكانو وايهاب وجواندى
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## nona

*ايهاب دا مالوا عامل فلتة ركزو في لون البنطلون 
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حفظكم الله ورعاكم يا صفوة يا كرام

*

----------


## القطانى

*
ليما كانت فى الاستقبال والاجتماع
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## nona

*يشاهد الموضوع حاليا 
القطاني - nona 
كيف يارئيس صباح الفل
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

يشاهد الموضوع حاليا 
القطاني - nona 
كيف يارئيس صباح الفل



صباح الورد والعبيق الجميل
صباح جميل فخيم لكى ولجميع الاحباب باونلاين

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

تشرف الدار بالاجتماع التحضيرى لليوم الاسرى للمريخاب اونلاين
اتمنى ان يكون الاجتماع القادم املا جميع الاعضاء 
ويكون بغرض التحضير للاحتفال بتوسع منبر واكتمال الماريع الحالية


محمد مناع وافريكانو



دار عامرة بأهلها و تجمع رائع  وياريت لو كنت معكم 
تخريمة
افريكانو التكويعه عندك
*

----------


## القطانى

*
الود هو ديدن اونلاين  واتمنى ان يدوم
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*حبيب الكل 

*

----------


## القطانى

*
كوكبة اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*
ختاما الدعوة عامة ليوم اسرى بدارنا حتى تتشرف ببقية كوكبة الاعضاء
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					


ليما كانت فى الاستقبال والاجتماع



 ربنا يحفظها ان شاء الله
...
*

----------


## محمد مدثر

*ان                      شاء                 الله                                     دوم                                    مجتمعين
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					


ختاما الدعوة عامة ليوم اسرى بدارنا حتى تتشرف ببقية كوكبة الاعضاء



ان شاء الله يا مدير يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عندمـــــــــا تجلس وتشعر ان البيت بيتك

تــــــــــأكد من طيب منبت رب البيــــــت
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*لسان حال القطانى
           يا ضيفنا لو جئتنا لوجدتنا لوجدتنا
          نحن الضيوف وانت رب المنذل
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم لما فيه ِرفعة سودان المريخ
ومنبر اون لاين خاصة
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اها مالكم دائرين تفتحوا الكلام انت صحى اللون دا شنوا برر
*

----------


## أبو اية

*جلسه عامره بكم جميعا
تخريمه :الشغل دا كان حصريا علي المدراء وبس 
ماعزمتونا يعني علي الأقل كان نقدم الشاي أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*الله يديم المحبه والتواصل 
تمنينا ان نكون فى الخرطوم لنسعد بلقاء الصفوه الافاضل
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*التحية للأخ الملك القطانى
هذا هو ديدن المريخاب..التحية لكل الحاضرين...
إن الكريم لكالربيع تحبه للحسن فيه......وتهش عند لقائه و يغيب عنك فتشتهيه
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ايهاب دا مالوا عامل فلتة ركزو في لون البنطلون 




مالازم يلبس اللون دة عشان يوسخو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحبا بصفوة الصفوه فى دار الصفوه مع زعيم الصفوه
بس عملتوها سوكيييييتى . . . لو كنا عارفين كنا عملنا ليكم
العجب أقصد قلق بالتلفون 
بعدين الوااااد مناع ده بس يظهر فى الحاجات الزى دى !!
أى مكان فيهو لبع تلقاه فى النص وأفريكانو متجدع جنس
تجدع بس الليله مغطيها بالطاقيه .
مشكوووور يا ريس على الصور الجميله وورونا الكرارات
أقصد القرارات !!
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ربنا  يديك  العافيه  تستقبل  كمان  وكمان  يا موسى

ومجتمعين  على الخير دوماً  يارب 0
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ايهاب دا مالوا عامل فلتة ركزو في لون البنطلون 



 اخير ايهاب لابسو بنطلون وبيلبسو مره مره
انا لابسو كفروول 8 ساعات فى اليوم لزوم الشغل واسمى ابيض . . . وفى بوست المدير . . . حظر عديييييل !!!
شفتى كييييييف ؟؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لمة فى الحرم
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

حفظكم الله ورعاكم يا صفوة يا كرام



وحفظ الله واهلك وجميع الصفوة 
شكرا واتنمى ان تكونو معنا قريبا
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 ربنا يحفظها ان شاء الله
...



ويحفظك من كل شر وبلاء
ويحفظ المنبر ويتقدم ولك منا الف شكر وانتا تضع لبنته الاولى

ليما داير يوز يا مرهف
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ايهاب دا مالوا عامل فلتة ركزو في لون البنطلون 



لو حظرنا بنتعب نحنا
نضيف عليه ساعات عمل اجتماعية فى دار الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*التحية للقائد القطانى واركان حربه الميامين وانشاء الله دايما على الود مجتمعين
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد مدثر
					

ان شاء الله دوم مجتمعين



 امين يا رب وفى وجودكم انشاء الله حتى يزداد المكان القا وضياء بنجمكم
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*ياسلام شوقتونا للقياكم 
لمة في الحرم ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

ان شاء الله يا مدير يا لطيف



 اتمنى فى القريب العاجل انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عندمـــــــــا تجلس وتشعر ان البيت بيتك

تــــــــــأكد من طيب منبت رب البيــــــت



 طيب اصلك واصل المجموعة الطيب هو الذى عطر الدار
واتمنى ان تظل الاخوة والمحبة هو ديدن اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

لسان حال القطانى
يا ضيفنا لو جئتنا لوجدتنا لوجدتنا
نحن الضيوف وانت رب المنذل
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم لما فيه ِرفعة سودان المريخ
ومنبر اون لاين خاصة



 ليس ضيوف بل هم اصحاب دار
وهى دار اونلاين خاصة
واتمنى ان تجتمع فيها كل اسرة اونلاين
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك وبكم رفعة اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

جلسه عامره بكم جميعا
تخريمه :الشغل دا كان حصريا علي المدراء وبس 
ماعزمتونا يعني علي الأقل كان نقدم الشاي أن شاء الله



ليس بمنبر اونلاين مدير ومشرف وعضو
بل اسرة اونلاين
فقط مجموعة لتحضير لمسيرة اونلاين ومشاريعها
واتمنى ان تكون معنا دوما
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمدحلفا
					

الله يديم المحبه والتواصل 
تمنينا ان نكون فى الخرطوم لنسعد بلقاء الصفوه الافاضل



 ونسعد نحن بلقياك
السبيل ميسر لو امتد العمر
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

التحية للأخ الملك القطانى
هذا هو ديدن المريخاب..التحية لكل الحاضرين...
إن الكريم لكالربيع تحبه للحسن فيه......وتهش عند لقائه و يغيب عنك فتشتهيه



الكرم فى حضورهم وتشريفهم دارى
واتمنى ان نجتمع دوما فى الافراح
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مرحبا بصفوة الصفوه فى دار الصفوه مع زعيم الصفوه
بس عملتوها سوكيييييتى . . . لو كنا عارفين كنا عملنا ليكم
العجب أقصد قلق بالتلفون 
بعدين الوااااد مناع ده بس يظهر فى الحاجات الزى دى !!
أى مكان فيهو لبع تلقاه فى النص وأفريكانو متجدع جنس
تجدع بس الليله مغطيها بالطاقيه .
مشكوووور يا ريس على الصور الجميله وورونا الكرارات
أقصد القرارات !!



مشكور يا الابيض ضميرك
القرارات اهمها لبستك الاخضر
وتنمنى ان تكون عارف وتعمل لينا قلق رائع بحضورك شخصيا
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

ربنا يديك العافيه تستقبل كمان وكمان يا موسى

ومجتمعين على الخير دوماً يارب 0



يا رب يا كبيرنا
وتكون معنا فى درب رقى وتتطور ورقى منبر اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## tilal2005

*اممممممممممممممممم
جابت ليها دق تحت تحت
يا خونة
ما عافي ليكم
فلان وينو ما شايفوا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مناع عامل قيب وتعال يغتس اطلع بموضوع مبالغه ده ماشامبيون 
اغتس تلقاء لابت في الحتات الشامبيون
الحر ده مابجي
الظاهر بسيح
ولا شنو يافرفر
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

لمة فى الحرم



جمعا انشاء الله يا هندسة
ابفى عشره ود حيلك فى موضوع التوثيق 
لجنتكم قربت تتكتمل 
وسوف يكون اكبر مشروع فى مسيرة منبر اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## السفاح المريخابي

*ودا شنو الادب والاوتوكيت ده ..نظام ضيوف وكدة  ولا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

التحية للقائد القطانى واركان حربه الميامين وانشاء الله دايما على الود مجتمعين



التحية لك يا دكتور
ونتمنى دوام الود والمحبة بين اسرة منبر اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودحسن
					

ياسلام شوقتونا للقياكم 
لمة في الحرم ان شاءالله



وشوقنا اكبر للتشرف بلقياكم
نتمنى ان تنجح فكرة الابيض ضميرك فى جمع جمع اعضاء منبر اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tilal2005
					

اممممممممممممممممم
جابت ليها دق تحت تحت
يا خونة
ما عافي ليكم
فلان وينو ما شايفوا



دق شديد
الموضوع كبير وداير جهد خرافى
نتمنى ان يكلل بالنجاح
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

مناع عامل قيب وتعال يغتس اطلع بموضوع مبالغه ده ماشامبيون 
اغتس تلقاء لابت في الحتات الشامبيون
الحر ده مابجي
الظاهر بسيح
ولا شنو يافرفر



لقا هنا حر شديد
كان بسيح كان ساح عندنا
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السفاح المريخابي
					

ودا شنو الادب والاوتوكيت ده ..نظام ضيوف وكدة ولا شنو ؟



يا السفاح الناس ديل ما ضيوف
والدار دار اونلاين

ادب واتوكيت دى جديد عارف حاجة عنهم وداسيها
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*والله ماشاء الله نعم الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله سنجتمع كلنا  حبا في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*أنشاء الله لمة في الحرم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, m_mamoon




:evil2::evil2::evil2: 
راجع صفحتك الشخصية
*

----------


## acba77

*جلسة في الحرم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

